# best place to hire/buy cheap kilts (glasgow)



## lynne192

hey all wondering if anyone could link me to a good place to hire/buy a cheap kilt? prob like to hire cause only need it for the one day, but want my OH's family tartin not just any tartin......


anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## lynne192

bump


----------



## Babybumpdec

well i know from experience a family tartan can be expensive as we was looking for onw when we got married but if you type in goggle it gives u a few pages and a shop where to get it done , because ours was going to cost about 300 for one kilt to be made and that was just for oh we opted for the cheaper version and hired one from a shop for £100 hope this helps xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks we have been told to try one near tron gate in glasgow which has a £49 hire fee and 10% if your student so gonna get my SIL to get them as she is, getting four kilts 2 adults and 2 childrens, childrens ones are cheaper than adults :D


----------



## digitalr2

Hi,

Although this question was answered Id like to name another good kilt shop. Houston Kiltmakers, a Scottish Kiltmaker company established in 1909. Theyre very good kilt specialists with competitive price and excellent quality based in Paisley, Scotland (delivering worldwide).

To find this kilt shop just Google "Houston Kiltmakers"

Hopefully this may help.


----------



## lynne192

thanks will try and check it out x


----------



## digitalr2

We're welcome! =)


----------



## digitalr2

digitalr2 said:


> We're welcome! =)

I mean you're welcome. sorry =)


----------



## lynne192

lol was like did i miss something lol


----------

